# Regelung Sekundärkreislauf



## Schmiegel (21 März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss einen Thermalöl-Sekundärkreislauf mit S7-300 regeln.
Damit wird das Produkt in einem doppelwandigen Behälter beheizt.

Ich habe einen Sensor für die Vorlauftemperatur des Thermalöles und einen Sensor für die Temperatur des zu beheizenden Produktes.

Der Sollwert gibt die Temperatur des zu beheizenden Produktes vor.

Als Stellwert habe ich ein analoges 3-Wegeventil (4-20 mA)

Das Problem ist, dass die Vorlauftemperatur des Thermoöls einen bestimmten Maximalwert nicht überschreiten darf.

Leider kenne ich die Regelstrecke nicht, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass sie relativ schnell ist. (Stellventil -> Vorlauftemperatur).

Ich habe mir folgende Strategien überlegt:

1. Istwert für Regler: Produkttemperatur
Bei Erreichen der Maximaltemperatur des Thermalöles Integralanteil einfrieren oder deaktivieren.

2. Istwert für Regler: Vorlauftemperatur Thermalöl
Dadurch könnte ich direkt auf die Vorlauftemperatur einwirken und hoffe auf guten Wärmeübergang im Behälter. Durch eine Stellwertbegrenzung kann die Vorlauftemperatur unter Maximaltemperatur gehalten werden.

3. Eine Kombination aus 1 und 2

4. Eine Kaskadenregelung mit Istwert Produkttemperatur für den Führungsregler und Istwert Öltemperatur für den Folgeregler

Für Eure Hinweise und Ratschläge bin ich dankbar

Schmiegel


----------



## Dagobert (21 März 2007)

Hallo Schmiegel,

ganz klare Empfehlung von mir nach Strategie 4 zu verfahren.
Wichtig: Zuerst den Folgeregler, also den Vorlauftemperaturregler
in Betrieb setzen. 

Du kannst diesem ja relativ leicht dann gleich eine Vorlauftemperatur-
begrenzung verpassen indem der überlagerte Produkttemperaturregler
eine Stellgrössenbegrenzung spendiert bekommt.

Ist bei S7 ja einfach realisierbar.

Wenn Dir der Vorlaufregelkreis gut gehorcht, schaltest Du diesem
den Führungsregler auf und stellst diesen ein.

Temperaturregelstrecken sind nicht so kritisch einzustellen.

Falls weitere Fragen bestehen, nur zu ....

Gruß


----------



## Zottel (21 März 2007)

Ein paar Dinge, die ich nicht 100%ig verstanden habe:


Schmiegel schrieb:


> Als Stellwert habe ich ein analoges 3-Wegeventil (4-20 mA)


Beeinflußt das Ventil die Zufuhr von Thermoöl?
Ist das Ventil dein einziges Stellglied?


Schmiegel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Vorlauftemperatur des Thermoöls einen bestimmten Maximalwert nicht überschreiten darf.


Wenn das Ventil dein einziges Stellglied ist und das Ventil die Zufuhr von Thermoöl beeinflußt, welchen Einfluß hast du dann auf die Vorlauftemperatur des Thermoöls?


----------



## Schmiegel (21 März 2007)

Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten,



Zottel schrieb:


> Beeinflußt das Ventil die Zufuhr von Thermoöl?


Ja, das 3-Wege-Ventil sitzt zwischen Primärkreislauf (ca 250°C) und Sekundärkreislauf (max. ca 150 °C)


Zottel schrieb:


> Ist das Ventil dein einziges Stellglied?


Ja, Das Ventil ist mein einziges Stellglied, wenn die Vorlauftemperatur des Thermoöls zu hoch ist, muss ich das Stellglied zufahren und warten, bis alles abkühlt


----------



## Zottel (21 März 2007)

Was meinst du mit Vorlauftemperatur? Den Sekundärkreislauf? 
Du hast also:
Primärkreislauf  250  Grad
Sekundärkreislauf  Ts  Grad
Produkt X Grad

Ventil zwischen Primärkreislauf und Sekundärkreislauf  

Beispiel: 
Produkt Ist 80 Grad
Produkt Soll 120 Grad
Sekundärkreislauf  150  Grad
Und obwohl du ja weiter heizen willst, mußt nun das Ventil zufahren, weil der Sekundärkreislauf sonst zu heiß wird, ja?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 März 2007)

Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Schmiegel,
> 
> ganz klare Empfehlung von mir nach Strategie 4 zu verfahren.
> 
> Gruß



Da sind wir mal einer Meinung.

IMHO ist das die einzige Möglichkeit, zu einem annehmbaren Regelergebniss zu kommen.


----------



## Dagobert (21 März 2007)

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich werden Prmär und Sekundärkreislauf durch einen
Wärmetauscher getrennt.
Interessant wäre noch, mit welcher hydraulischen Schaltung
das 3 Wegeventil eingebunden ist (Einspritzschaltung, Rücklauf-
beimischung, oder oder ).

Die maximale sekundäre Vorlauftemperatur soll wahrscheinlich
ein "Anbrennen" des Produktes verhindern?

@UG: Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Mir fällt gerade wieder ein: Dein
letzter regelungtechnischer Vorschlag in Sachen Hydraulikzylinder-
Positionierung...
Der war, na sagen wir mal nur suboptimal.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 März 2007)

Dagobert schrieb:


> @UG: Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Mir fällt gerade wieder ein: Dein
> letzter regelungtechnischer Vorschlag in Sachen Hydraulikzylinder-
> Positionierung...
> Der war, na sagen wir mal nur suboptimal.
> ...



Sehe ich anders.
Ich behaupte mal, dass dir hydraulische Effekte nicht so geläufig sind wie mir.

Daher war mein Vorschlag schon so ca. eine 100%ige Lösung, glaubs mir.


Ach ja, Positionierung und Synchronisierung sind auch nicht ein und dasselbe !


----------



## Dagobert (21 März 2007)

@UG: Ein konkreter Schwachpunkt deiner vorgeschlagenen
"Master+3Slave Lösung" (ich nenn es mal so) ist die falsche Annahme,
dass der Masterkreis als Vorgabe für die übrigen 3 Kreise genommen wird.

Was ist wenn genau der eine Störung hat?
Dann wird den übrigen 3 Kreisen das gleiche Fehlverhalten aufgeprägt.

Ich halte es da für besser, mt einem gemittelten Wert der 4 Kreise zu arbeiten.

PS es ging doch um eine synchronisierte Positionierung ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 März 2007)

Dagobert schrieb:


> Was ist wenn genau der eine Störung hat?
> Dann wird den übrigen 3 Kreisen das gleiche Fehlverhalten aufgeprägt.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Na, ein kleiner Tip: Störberarbeitung sollte der Regelung natürlich überlagert sein !

Eine Bewegunsüberwachung und Synchronüberwachung brauchst du IMMER.

Was, wenn mal ein Ventil klemmt ?

Und das die anderen 3 Ventile ein gleiches "Fehlverhalten" zeigen, ist ja letztendlich gewünscht ! 
Hauptsache, alle Zylinder sind immer (innerhalb eines Toleranzfensters) synchron !

Hast du schon mal was von kalten Öl und langen Schläuchen gehört ??


----------



## Dagobert (21 März 2007)

UG: Na, ein kleiner Tip: Störberarbeitung sollte der Regelung natürlich überlagert sein !

Aber wozu gibt es dann zum Beispiel die Störgrößenaufschaltung IN DER
REGELUNGSTECHNIK?

UG:  Hauptsache, alle Zylinder sind immer (innerhalb eines Toleranzfensters) synchron !

Simmt, nur würde ich die Mitte dieses Toleranzbandes nicht durch den 
Istwert Masterzylinder definieren, sondern....durch den gemittelten Wert der 4 Istpositionen.

Aber lass uns lieber (zumindest hier) aufhören mit der Diskussion...

Gruß


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 März 2007)

Dagobert schrieb:


> Aber lass uns lieber (zumindest hier) aufhören mit der Diskussion...
> 
> Gruß




OK.

Ich weis schon, warum....


----------



## Schmiegel (21 März 2007)

@ Zottel


Zottel schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Vorlauftemperatur? Den Sekundärkreislauf?


Genau richtig

@ Dagobert
Das 3-Wege-Ventil arbeitet mit Rücklaufbeimischung


----------



## PeterEF (21 März 2007)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie groß die Wärmekapazität des Behälters mit Produkt im Verhältnis zum Volumenstrom des Öls ist und wie genau die Produkttemperatur gehalten werden muß. 
Ich hatte jedenfalls mal so einen Fall, wo erst die Messung der Rücklauftemperatur zur Verwendung als Störgrößenaufschaltung die Sache gut beherrschbar gemacht hat:
-je nach Volumenstrom und Leitungslängen hast du ganz schöne Totzeiten im System
-durch die Beimischung von Rücklauf zum Einstellen der Vorlauftemperatur des Behälters hast du noch eine weitere Rückkopplung, die zudem vom Prozeßzustand abhängt (erst kalt, dann  ~Vorlauftemperatur)


----------



## Schmiegel (22 März 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie groß die Wärmekapazität des Behälters mit Produkt im Verhältnis zum Volumenstrom des Öls ist )


Das kann ich leider auch nicht sagen


PeterEF schrieb:


> und wie genau die Produkttemperatur gehalten werden muß


Bisher wird mehr gestellt als geregelt, also kann's so schlimm nicht sein


PeterEF schrieb:


> Ich hatte jedenfalls mal so einen Fall, wo erst die Messung der Rücklauftemperatur zur Verwendung als Störgrößenaufschaltung die Sache gut beherrschbar gemacht hat


 In der Rücklaufleitung habe ich (vorerst) keinen Temperatursensor. Dieser kann aber leicht nachgerüstet werden. Ich gehe mal davon aus: Rücklauf- ~ Produkttemperatur


Dagobert schrieb:


> Du kannst diesem ja relativ leicht dann gleich eine Vorlauftemperatur-begrenzung verpassen indem der überlagerte Produkttemperaturregler
> eine Stellgrössenbegrenzung spendiert bekommt.


Wie realisiere ich diese Stellgrössenbegrenzung am besten?

Vielen Dank für Eure konstruktiven Beiträge


----------



## Dagobert (22 März 2007)

Hallo Schmiegel,

die Stellgrößenbegrenzung kannst Du direkt als Parameter
an den S7 Regelungsbausteinen beschalten.

Schau dir mal über die Hilfefunktion die Bausteine an.

Wenn Du den Regelkreis als Kaskaden oder Führungsfolgeregler
aufbaust bitte daran denken, dass zum Besispiel bei Öffnen der Führungsfolgestruktur unschöne Effekte auftreten wenn man programmtechnisch nichts dagegen tut.

So wird der I Anteil des Führungsreglers in die Sättigung gehen, wenn dieser 
keinen Zugriff auf den Folgeregler hat (weil dieser vielleicht von Automatik
auf Hand geschaltet wurde) usw...

Somit muss eine vernünftige Beschaltung der Regler her (wenn entsprechende Umschaltungen möglich sein sollen).


Dazu muss man aber mehr über die tatsächlichen Anforderungen kennen.

Gruß


----------



## Schmiegel (23 März 2007)

Die Stellgrößenbegrenzung im Regelbaustein ist mir klar. Da aber die Stellgröße des Ventils nicht proportional der Voraluftemperatur des Sekundärkreises ist und die Maximal-Vorlauftemperatur variabel (als Parameter einstellbar) ist, kann ich die Stellwertbegrenzung in dieser Form nicht anwenden.
Ich kann höchstens den Sollwert des Folgereglers auf die Max-Vorlauftemperatur begrenzen und ein überschwingen des Istwertes in Kauf nehmen.

Wenn ich den Regler von Auto nach Hand schalte, werde ich dies mit nur beiden Reglern gleichzeitig zulassen!

schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Dagobert (23 März 2007)

Hallo Schmiegel,

ich glaube da ist Dir noch etwas nicht richtig klar:

Der Folgeregler soll die Vorlauftemperatur regeln.
Der Istwert ist die Vorlauftemperatur, der Sollwert
kommt bei geschlossener Kaskade vom Führungsregler.

Somit folgt: Stellgröße Führungsregler = Sollwert Folgeregler !

Wenn Du jetzt die Vorlauftemperatur begrenzen willst, mußt
Du de Stellgrösse des Führungsreglers begrenzen.
Das kann man auch prima parametrierbar gestalten.

Die Stellgrösse des Folgereglers solltest Du nicht begrenzen!

Wichtig (man kann es nicht oft genug sagen) zuerst den
Folgeregler alleine in Betrieb setzen.
Wenn er gut gehorcht (Führungs-, Störverhalten, was auch immer)
nicht mehr anfassen.
Dann den Führungsregler aufschalten auf den Folgeregler und
den Führugsregler einstellen....

Hoffe das hiilft wieder weiter......


Gruß


----------



## Schmiegel (16 April 2007)

Vielen Dank für Eure wertvolle Hilfe.

Da ich den Reglerbaustein für mehrere Temperaturregler verwenden will, habe ich einen multiinstanzfähigen FB geschrieben, der den Führungs- und den Folgeregler enthält.
Über ein Bit ist der Führungsregler abschaltbar, um zuerst den inneren Regelkreis (Folgeregler) einzustellen.

In der Testumgebung lieferte dieser Baustein ganz passable Ergebnisse.
Nach Inbetriebnahme werde ich mich wieder melden.


----------



## klaus_0168 (16 April 2007)

Hi Schmiegel, 


Schmiegel schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Regler von Auto nach Hand schalte, werde ich dies mit nur beiden Reglern gleichzeitig zulassen!


 
warum ?

Wenn der Führungsregler auf Hand und der Folgeregler auf Automatik ist hast Du noch die Möglichkeit die Primärtemperatur aus dem Regelprozess auszukoppeln. Mit der Stellgröße des Primärreglers lässt sich der Sollwert des Sekundärreglers stellen. Das kann (muss allerdings nicht immer) hilfreich sein. Auf jeden Fall ist die Kaskadenreglung mit nur einem Regler bedienbar.

Und wenn der Sekundärregler auf Hand ist, ist der Primärregler ohne Bedeutung / Funktion. In diesem Fall würde ich allerdings die Stellgröße des Primärreglers mit dem Sollwert des Sekundärreglers überschreiben, damit die Umschaltung auf Automatik stoßfrei erfolgen kann.

Grüße
Klaus


----------

